# Time Crisis



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

Anyone tried the new time crisis? Any good?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Its getting very poor reviews


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah, the reviews Ive seen havent been as good as I was expecting/hoping for, but I dont know anyone who has actually played it. I loved playing it on PS1, but based on the reviews dont think Im gonna bother with this one. Ah well, guess I can afford GTA 4 now


----------

